# Poly bags



## steve Laming (Feb 14, 2011)

Where is the best best place to buy poly bags to store my finished T shirts Who gives the best value for monet thanks.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Have you checked Uline?


----------



## steve Laming (Feb 14, 2011)

Nope checking them out Thanks


----------



## TwistedLogik (Jul 11, 2010)

Ive been looking for these in the UK as well. Unfortunately Uline is based in the US. Ive looked at places like Rajapack but you need to order a minimum of 1000 and I was looking at 100 to start with.


----------



## jayman2143 (Nov 22, 2008)

100- 10x13 Resealable Clear Poly/Cello Bags 10 x 13 | eBay

I've been using these for about 20 orders now and could not be happier. Cheap in price but it gives the finished product that final touch. They come in a bunch of different sizes also.


----------

